# Sandfish skinks



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea i picked up 3 of these and i wanna know what tankmates if any can be kept with these guys, they are awesome but i dont want the tank to look empty all the time. thanks pictures soon!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

anyone wanna help me out??? well anyways here are some pics and i threw in some of my leo cause i changed his sand also. hope you enjoy.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i have had my sandfish skinks sharing a 40g with my leaopard gecko since i got them. They have been fine togetter for ages but i might just be lucky. Maybe its also because they have enough room and hides to really stay away from each other, or the fact the skinks are always 3" below the sand 99% of the time


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea i saw your thread awhile ago about that, im really glad it worked out for you! i have another tank for my leo though, do you have any other ideas of a tankmate besides a leo? im willing to try anything small cause i always got some spare 10g just in case


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

crazy pics man....
i dont know much about them though srry


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Cool pics, that skink is sweet


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet pics, the skink looks tight in there


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

bump for pics


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

How big/old is your leo? What kind of sand is that?

Watch your leo with the sand because it can cause impaction. Impaction is more common with Calci-Sand and Desert Blend Lizzard Litter (or whatever those crushed walnut shells are called.)

BTW: Great looking Sandfish Skinks. Should be interesting lizards.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Woops double post


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

she is a good 7 inches id say. and thats play sand, im not worried about impaction, ive kept her in sand her whole life and shes as healthy as can be


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

ee heemmmm, dont forget her original owner for four years!...me lol :nod:


----------

